# Elton Brand Available?



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

is Elton Brand available? is the clippers owner still cheap? I think He would be the final piece and would gives us much more options in lineups. and He can defend Duncan and Stoudemire, not Stop them but he can defend like a mofo and a Great rebounder and an actually post player who can score. Plus He'd compliment Dampier well if we decide to play them beside each other.

if their owner is still cheap, we could probably get him for KVH, Pavel, cash, 1 or 2 first round picks

i think we probably could, and yes i know how good brand is, but expiring contracts and 1st round picks mean a lot to the clippers.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

That trade would not happen. Clippers would want Dirk for Brand. Although, I would love to trade KVH for Brand.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The Clippers could use a Center if they were to trade Elton Brand, and I'm not sure why they would settle for Pavel when the Clippers already have 2-3 guys who are better at Center than he'll ever be.

If the Mavericks were to approach anyone with a trade, Jason Terry, Devin Harris, and Marquis Daniels will be the names the other team wants. Of course Josh Howard too, but he's not getting traded any time soon.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I would have to say no. The Clippers would not give up Brand without getting either Dirk or Howard, and that is not something worth giving up for Brand.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

You can't get a happy post player the caliber of Brand for a washed-up vet with an expiring contract (and bums like Podkolzin), no matter how cheap the owner is purported to be.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Stop please...my sides hurt


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

that is actually the worst trade idea i have ever EVER read. ever. i wish i could laugh but that is actually ridiculous. unbelievable. terrible.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Damn, first the Celtics thinking they can get Shaun Livingston for a filler and now this....SMH.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Jacres318 said:


> is Elton Brand available? is the clippers owner still cheap? I think He would be the final piece and would gives us much more options in lineups. and He can defend Duncan and Stoudemire, not Stop them but he can defend like a mofo and a Great rebounder and an actually post player who can score. Plus He'd compliment Dampier well if we decide to play them beside each other.
> 
> if their owner is still cheap, we could probably get him for KVH, Pavel, cash, 1 or 2 first round picks
> 
> i think we probably could, and yes i know how good brand is, but expiring contracts and 1st round picks mean a lot to the clippers.


:laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

air_nitta said:


> that is actually the worst trade idea i have ever EVER read. ever. i wish i could laugh but that is actually ridiculous. unbelievable. terrible.


the man has a point.


----------

